# Length question.



## SlingFaceKilla (Jun 30, 2019)

When cutting tube what's a good length to cut lopped tubes. Ill be shooting 1/2 inch glass. I believe its 1632 but not positive its red dankung or gzk tubing.


----------



## Projectile Pilot (Jan 11, 2019)

I always divided my draw length by the elongation I wanted and then doubled that number and added about an inch. A 32" draw at 4.5x elongation is 7.11" so 14.22" + 1" = 15.22" cut


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

i usually cut mine about 16 inches,depending on the pouch,sometimes an inch shorter or longer


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

That really all depends on your draw length ...


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

I had it figured out after my first 10 meters of tube lol I am pretty much like skarrd same measurement


----------

